

Is it possible to run startup with lower head count _always_? - giis

I feel the smaller the group ,employee feel they have greater responsibility. No,I don't want to increase the head count because  the startup does well in revenue.
======
braindead_in
It depends on the kind of business you're in. More work generally requires
more people to get it done. And if you're successful there will be more work.

~~~
giis
I was looking at software product development area. As the head count
increases people started to feel different.Do we have any company that put
restrictions saying "we don't hire more than X no.of people? " .

~~~
braindead_in
Not any well known companies. Lifestyle businesses, maybe.

